# KrystalKleenDetail: Audi TT-RS: Enhancement, Paint Repair, Ventureshield &Repaint



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

*Audi TT-RS*

Enhancement Detail
Nanolex Glass Upgrade
Scratch Repairs
Interior Detail
Engine Detail (Stage I)
Damage Repair & Repaint
VentureShield Bumper Application


I was debating whether to post this one or not as there had been a couple of these posted lately. I decided to go ahead because i wanted to show additional services that get carried out on quite a few cars lately that are booked in with me.
Like many details this one start out with the an email, although what was unusual was that it was from an existing customer who i had carried out a detail for a few months ago. The email was a couple of days after Christmas day and turns out he had been after one of these for quite a while and had treated himself for Christmas after finding one at a dealership on the south coast. So it was arranged that if he could leave the car with me for a few days i could work on it in between other jobs as he wanted to drop it off on the 2nd jan (first day back).
The car arrived at 8:30 and this was how it looked on arrival, the usual road dirt but generally looking quite good on initial inspection, it was decided that the paintwork would have an Enhancement Detail, Interior Detail mainly to protect the carpets and leather. Finally the paintwork would be treated with Opti Coat 2.0 as we had already had excellent results on his previous car (Mercedes SLK 350)









As usual the first task was to get it washed. Usual 2BM method with Envy Shampoo & my usual home mix of snow foam. Wheels cleaned with AS Smart Wheels and a mixture of brushes. Engine bay & all door shuts cleaned with AS G101. Rinsed & dried and inside for the claying (fine) and the initial inspection. I have never come across a car yet where a proper honest inspection can be carried out until it has been thoroughly washed and all previous waxes, fillers etc have been removed. This was to prove quite an eyeopener considering this car had only 6000k miles on the clock and had previously been owned by the Dealer Principals father from new (apparently).
Also bear in mind this car was initially viewed on the forecourt by the customer on the 17th of December. After negotiating a deal it was picked up on 22nd December. Both times the car was wet.
As i was claying it i noticed some 'strange lines' in the paint.

Bonnet centre










Quite hard to capture on camera but .....

Bonnet ....passenger side










Passenger rear quarter panel....









And again










This shows the top of the rear hatch and continues along the roof for approx 2ft



















Drivers door....










Now so far although these marks don't look too serious they can ALL be felt with my fingernail so are RDS's

And then the last panel to be inspected...the bottom of the hatch/tailgate










At this stage i thought it wise to call the customer to inform him of my findings. I have to admit this is the part of the job i don't like...phoning a customer who is excited and pleased at having a new toy that he/she has paid alot of money for and then giving them news that all is not as well as they had hoped with their purchase...but hey...part of the job !!!

Inspection sheet completed...not quite what myself or the customer expected to see when it originally turned up...










Conversation has been had, emails with photos and inspection sheet attached have been sent and the customer has now phoned the dealership and spoken with the sales manager and forwarded pictures. As time is getting on i had decided to call it a day.

About 4:30 i'm walking the dog along the Woodstock Rd and a number i don't know appears on my phone. I answer it to the Sales Manager from the dealership....not expecting that.

Quite a lengthy conversation takes place for about 20 minutes where he tells me my customer had inspected the car thoroughly with him before he took delivery and hadn't seen anything wrong. I then went to great lengths to explain that when the car was dealer prepped it was probably finished off with filler heavy polish which would have masked a fair bit of defects and the fact that the customer had initially viewed the car when wet and alsoi had it handed over to him in the wet really put him on a hiding to nothing with a white car. Don't get me wrong, the conversation was quite friendly and amicable but a few points needed straightening out.
The following morning the customer called and asked me to carry on with the work that we originally agreed and arrange for everything else to be rectified whilst it was with me and i could keep the car for another week. 
So the next step was to book the bodywork in, luckily they ar ein the unit that backs on to us....handy that!!! Didnt get many photos of that process but popped round a couple of times to check on progress.

Getting prepped and primed










And painted and baking in the oven......










Once back i could carry on with the scratches. At this stage its now an Enhancement Detail with localised Scratch Repairs/Wetsanding










This was probably the strangest scratch i needed to remove....you can see the path it took and dead straight lines as well










...and the roof










The general swirls....



















And the improvements....










So far the wetsanding marks and some of the deeper scratches have been removed with Scholl S3 Gold on a spider pad and/or wool. After the deeper scratches have been dealt with the lighter scratches and swirls were taken care of with Scholl S17 and a Megs Tan foam pad which was a really good combo on this paint.




























A few years ago if anyone would have told me i would ever be pleased with the results on a white car i wouldn't have believed them but i actually enjoy doing white and silver cars now. Probably because although black always has that 'WOW' factor on handover to the customer they do expect to be astounded to a degree. However, with white the expectations are far less, nobody expects white to have a true depth to it.......
Once all polishing was completed and a final rinse and dry the whole car was given a wipe down with IPA and then Optimum Opti-Coat 2.0 was applied to all panels inc. Shuts. This was then left overnight to cure fully.
The following day was for the Ventureshield application to be applied. I always find there is alot of misunderstanding with these type of products and the most widely heard one is "it's invisible isn't it"....no, its not.......in all honesty when fitted correctly its probably 95-99% invisible. It is after all designed to protect and its a thick physical product decigned to offer a considerable amount of protection against 'road rash'. So when considering what you want fom it the main one has to be can you put up with it being visible in a couple of areas but neat and tidy and no road rash or would you rather have an ugly bumper having to be resprayed regularly...????

Anyway...on with the job. All panels are precut from the templates online and rolled out on the workbench.....










Bumper wiped down and prepared.....steam works wonders in the cold ....










And the blueprint of what we have...jeeez...how many bits !!!!!









And plenty of fiddly bits.....










Okay, so thats another job done and finished photos at the end...

Interior was given a Stage I detail with carpets protected with Malco Upholstery Protectant and leather with Presta Leather Conditioner. All surfaces wiped down with AS G101. To be fair it was clean to start with.



















Glasswork next. It was requested that the nanolex upgrade was applied to all windows on this detail. Normally a generic product such as Rain X etc is included in a detail but longevity of these products isn't great at the best of times so a call to Tim @Envy found out he was heading up to the NEC for the PistonHeads/AutoSport Show on the Wednesday so he could drop it in on his way past.
Three stages and all very easy to use










Bonnet underside polished with Malco Spray Wax










Engine needed minimum of work and just a general wipedown and dressing of plastics & rubber with AS Rubber & Plastic Cleaner.










And kick panels......AS Rubber & Plastic Cleaner.



















All jobs completed and now outside for some photos.........










VentureShield looking good and 'almost' invisible.























































Remember that boot damage...



















All original boot badges have been reused with old adhesive removed and new 3M adhesive applied..



















..and in all its glory























































Once again thank you very much for taking the time to read this and all comments and questions are welcome.​


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice work


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Very nice work carried :thumb:.


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Looking nice, agree with u about white and silver cars!


----------



## puppag (Dec 14, 2011)

Wow your worked hard on this mate, great job.


----------



## polishyourcar (Oct 2, 2010)

Nice work. I bet the customer was happy with the results.


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Top job, and write up :thumb:

looks like a dealer valeter has perhaps been a bit careless with a water blade when drying the car off! 

Richard


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Rgk Detailing said:


> Top job, and write up :thumb:
> 
> looks like a dealer valeter has perhaps been a bit careless with a water blade when drying the car off!
> 
> Richard


Thanks Richard..

My initial thought was a water blade but i wasnt so sure once i could feel the scratches with my finger nail, i cant imagine a water blade causing that much damage. The scratches were extremely thin and i did consider that as it had connections with the dealership from new it might have been a demonstrator with the dealer type vinyl advertising on i and either been damaged in the application or removal but the scratches were too 'clean'. Paint that has been cut with a razor blade tends to have small chips along the cut line and this didnt......very strange indeed and still puzzling me.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

awesome car top work


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Terrific that buddy! Really nice write up too, very enjoyable!


----------



## hottrod (Apr 27, 2010)

Nice write-up, and great job - any white is tough, but my TT is in the same colour (Ibis) and it really presents a challenge to get that depth. 

A couple of questions for you if you have a moment to respond - what the hell caused the damage to the boot lid above the number plate, and how did you cut the 3M adhesive for the replaced badges?

Many thanks!


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

lovely car! great job


----------



## explorer (Nov 11, 2012)

A top quality job done! :thumb:


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Good write up and great transformation.


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

A great read.. nice work as normal matey.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Good work chap, an enjoyable read given the other services completed away from the usual - wash, polish, finish!



hottrod said:


> what the hell caused the damage to the boot lid above the number plate
> 
> Many thanks!


Possibly the inside of a garage door when closing?..if you haven't pulled the car in far enough:driver:


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

hottrod said:


> A couple of questions for you if you have a moment to respond - what the hell caused the damage to the boot lid above the number plate, and how did you cut the 3M adhesive for the replaced badges?
> 
> Many thanks!


As Chris (summit) said its probably where its been opened onto something as it was quite a wide gouge of approx 6mm in width.

For the badges first all old glue is removed then we use the 3m double sided tape which is 1" wide and lay it in strips across the length of the badges and secure it. Then using great care and a scalpel and razor blade it is trimmed to the exact same pattern of the badging. The protective pattern is removed and it is re affixed to the exact measurements of the old badges.....


----------



## johnnykimble (Jan 14, 2013)

stunning car and work mate


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Great job , but what a shocker :doublesho it's hard to believe that dealers are so bad at preparing a car for a customer.

Thanks for sharing:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job matey :thumb:


----------



## cheechy (Nov 23, 2006)

My TTRS was in a right state when I bought it last year as well. I was so annoyed with myself for not going round it properly as I know how dealerships can treat cars. Alas my head ruled my heart and it took me 4 full days of machine polishing to get the car up to an acceptable stage. Truly shocking for a car with less than 5k on the clock!

Great work!


----------

